# applied for a moose tag



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

what are the chacnec i will get one?
does it matter if i gto denied last year


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Good Luck, but I hope that you didn't apply in the Turtle Mtns. the numbers are way down!

There are no preference points for moose, elk or sheep, so being turned down last season is irrelevent!


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey, please keep us informed on how the hunt goes. Give us all the 
details.

Hope you get the tag. Good luck.


----------

